# skinning a fox for taxidermy grade



## kosinskijim (Jun 9, 2012)

I know how to skin for trapping quality, I would like to tan this hide, looking for help on taxidermy grade skinning.?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are just wanting a throw hide you can just case skin like u would for a pelt. If your talking to get it mounted then take it to a taxidermist and let them do it how they want.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

